# Char Griller 980 Running very high temps



## Nayston (Jun 4, 2021)

Just got the grill.  Doing burn in.  Set it to 350.  After 20 minutes the grill was piping hot at over 450 degrees.  Is this normal for 1st use?  What can be causing this?  It is in direct sun and it's like 82 degrees out, but if that's causing it, how can you use the grill in the summer?

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Nayston (Jun 4, 2021)

Current temp right now 20 minutes after I took that pic is 501 and climbing.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

I don't know anything about that smoker and very few of us around here will either. I've only seen one or two here that has one yet........my advice would be go through your manual and verify you did everything correctly when you fired it up. If you did then I'd contact the manufacturer and see what they say. It's probably a simple fix or adjustment


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Still set on 350* ? 
Are you using an additional thermo  to double check the temps ?


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 4, 2021)

^^^^ yes verify temp with digital thermometer 1st


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Sounds  like the fire is getting too much air. 
Is the fan cycling on and off or is it running continuously?
Is there a vent or damper that is wide open?


----------



## Nayston (Jun 4, 2021)

I just shut it down and no didn't double check the temps.  After doing some more reading, it's possible the fan was continuously blowing and not shutting off when at temp.  I guess there is some flap that is supposed to freely move, and it's possible it's not.  Once it cools, I'm going to look at the flap and pay attention to when the fan kicks on/off.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2021)

Close down the intake vents a bit. Open the pit door to let out excess heat if you want.
I didn't know anyone made an offset with a "setting".....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Close down the intake vents a bit. Open the pit door to let out excess heat if you want.
> I didn't know anyone made an offset with a "setting".....


It's that new gravity feed that chargriller just came out with similar to the masterbuilt


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 4, 2021)

I don't own this cooker, but I'm reading several have had problems with the flap between the firebox and cook chamber.  Its a rubber flap and it burns out.    Trendkill had that problem.

I'll go find his vids .


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 4, 2021)

Here's where he discovered problem,  vid should start at the point that the smoker is running 450+ degree


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 4, 2021)

It's funny that he's harshing on Masterbuilt, I visited their web page yesterday and registered a problem I have with the power transformer.
Today I got an email that they are sending me a new one, free.
This is 5 months out of warranty.


----------



## Nayston (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks for the responses guys.  I checked the flap and it was down.  I poked it a few times to make sure it moved well, and then I started it up again.  This time it held temps just fine.  Perhaps something got stuck from delivery.  Hopefully it doesn't happen again.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 4, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> It's funny that he's harshing on Masterbuilt, I visited their web page yesterday and registered a problem I have with the power transformer.
> Today I got an email that they are sending me a new one, free.
> This is 5 months out of warranty.



He " harshes " on everything.  Has a problem with every smoker he owns.    He wears me slick with saying the same things over and over and dragging out a 10 minute vid to 30 minutes.    It took 12 minutes to tell us he was taking the CharGriller back to Lowes.

At some point he sold the MB.   I searched all through his vids on an explanation why.    Never found anything.    I think it was last July he made a vid cooking on the MB.   Then we never saw it again.   And occasionally he makes short reference to it like we all should know what happened.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 5, 2021)

It seems like these CharGrillers are going through some growing pains like the Masterbuilt gravity smokers did a couple of years back.  No doubt they will fix these issues eventually.  Report it to them and work towards a solution.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 6, 2021)

Tom Horsman explores the burning flap issue,  and it looks like he's got a new Masterbuilt 1050,  says all new for 2021.


----------



## O C (Jun 7, 2021)

That explanation sounds reasonable. Fortunately I've not encountered any issues yet. I've been putting my wood in the ash pan. Usually just 2-3 smallish chunks, so maybe they've been small enough not to cause a problem. I may start putting the wood in the hopper.


----------



## jcemt72 (Aug 25, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> I don't own this cooker, but I'm reading several have had problems with the flap between the firebox and cook chamber.  Its a rubber flap and it burns out.    Trendkill had that problem.
> 
> I'll go find his vids .


Yep. Big issue. I made my own flapper out of Teflon grill mat. Works the way it should now.


----------



## jcemt72 (Aug 25, 2021)

Nayston said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.  I checked the flap and it was down.  I poked it a few times to make sure it moved well, and then I started it up again.  This time it held temps just fine.  Perhaps something got stuck from delivery.  Hopefully it doesn't happen again.  Thanks everyone.


Yah on the left of the flap there is an area the motor wires run through. Make sure the flap is y hung on it. If the flap is burning up make one from a Teflon grill mat.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 5, 2021)

jcemt72 said:


> Yep. Big issue. I made my own flapper out of Teflon grill mat. Works the way it should now.


Thanks for the tip…   I picked one up yesterday.   Haven’t had a problem yet, but it’s always good to be prepared and have a fix on hand if and when necessary.

__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------

